

Request for Beta Testers: TweetHook.com - twitter search webhooks - jazzychad

I am getting ready to launch my new startup - http://tweethook.com - and am in need of a few more beta testers for the site.<p>Specifically, I am looking for a few people that can test the webhooks using Python and Ruby endpoint scripts and perhaps provide simple example scripts they write to be featured on the site. You will get a fully functional beta preview account.<p>If you feel you can help me out by playing with it in the near future (say, starting today or tomorrow), please drop me a line at "chad at jazzychad daught net" and mention Hacker News and your scripting language somewhere in the email. Thanks!<p>Addendum: If you want to use another language, let me know. I have plenty of PHP testers, so I suppose I should more generally say I need testers of "non-PHP" endpoints.
======
Maro
Are you searching the full Twitter feed?

Do you have an agreement with Twitter or is your service limited by the API
request limits?

------
jazzychad
Clickable link - <http://tweethook.com/>

------
ivey
Very cool idea. I wish I had time to make a toy Compojure example tonight.

